# Lowe's lava Rock (Red color) Safe???



## Rangerswild (Oct 27, 2008)

Bought a big bag of lava Rock from Lowe's the other day. Read what was on the bag , seems to be safe inert product. Washed it out pretty good, quite a bit of red sand an silt came out . This is usually used around gardens and for dividing areas in the yard. Should be safe , hey??? 

Going to use it in a huge Viv, part of the waterfall feature and wll also use it on the sides in some places along with the usual cork bark and such). Going to stick it with Silicone on to the foam . Its quite light and porous. So what cha figure?? So besides opinions on what looks good or might be lighter or what ever ............just wanna know if laval Rock is safe ........... Thanks 

Skip (Rangerswild


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I would guess - not to use it. 

IMO - the surface could make cuts in the frog's skin. I don't know for a fact, but I tend to play it safe when it comes to my enclosures.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Lava Rock does tend to be rather rough.

I had considered using this myself as it is light but on further thought decided not to for the reason stated above. Some people use lava rock decorations in aquariums and I have known fish to get scrached by them and incur infection.

It is ok to use with thicker skinned lizards but I would not use it with any animal that has a thinner more delicate skin.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

It works great for making a drainage layer  But I wouldn't put it out for the frogs to climb on or anything, it can be rough and even sharp in places.


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

I found several pieces of a type of lava rock which I could fit together for a waterfall. I used pool patching plaster with cement dye to connect all the pieces together.

It has been the focal point of my vive for about 7 yrs. Frog has never had a problem with it. Climbs all over, soaks sitting on/in it. My pieces are very porous and feel rough, but I wouldnt call them "sharp". Frog climbs to the top and leaps off it sometimes, and is just fine.

I tend to think it's actually a good addition to a tank because of the porous nature of the rock which should allow a great deal of beneficial bacteria to grow.

I did however "hand pick" the large pieces I wanted for this water fall- it's not the small crushed rock that comes in a bag.


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well another thing to consider, and with plants it is obviously a different texture, but sometimes many frogs prefer plants with a lot of serated edges (many for egg laying) and they dont get cut where as some of those plants if you even put your finger on them it can cut you. So if the frog lands on a direct sharp point really hard then maybe something could happen, but i dont really know if it would casue damage. The frog's skin tends to "slide" over many objects or surfaces that our fingers (or the raised edges of prints) cannot as gracefully skim over. So i'm not saying necessarily try it, just something to consider as i've never tried it either. Curious to see others responses on it though. 

I second the great dranage layer though, its in all my tanks.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't used it personally but my father has used it in a plaudarium for his two whites tree frogs. It's a 55 gallon with about 1/3 of it water and the entire background is lava rock. He attached it with silicone and has a couple drip walls built in. It's been running for about 5 years now and the frogs have never incurred injuries from it. I understand that the whites tree frogs are a lot bigger then PDFs but I assume just as fragile.. Just my 2 cents


----------

